# Sleep Drugs that give me DP



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

My new health insurance doesn't cover Lunesta, so I had to switch to Ambien CR, which works pretty much the same, but I have to take 0.5 Klonopin every three or four days to get a decent night's sleep, and alleviate chronic anxiety.
I thought I could buy Ambien CR at the pharmacy, but it costs $125 there, instead of the $10 it costs through the mail.
As a result, I was without a sleep aid for a while, and decided to try other sleep meds.
They all gave me a good night's sleep, but I woke up with massive DP from every one of them.
Presently, dp is not my problem, although without Klonopin, I can get DP panic attacks on particularly claustrophobic jobs.
Anyway, I tried OTC CVS Nighttime Sleep Aid (Doxylamine Succinate 25mg) = DP
Tylenol PM = DP
Hydroxyzine PAM 25mg = DP
Seroquel = Some DP, but not as much as the others.
Trazodone = Massive DP
Imipramine = DP
Finally, the ambien CR arrived in the mail, and I've managed to get back to where I was before, but I was wondering if anyone else had a problem with those pills i mentioned that are sometimes prescribed for sleep?
What sleeping pills have you found both effective for sleep, and not cause any dp/anxiety symptoms?


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Melatonion or benadryll.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

SSJ3Lotokun said:


> Melatonion or benadryll.


melatonion made me feel worse also.
i take acetaminophen pm now, cause i get headaches alot also, make me pass the hell out and dont have any bad effects on me.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

SSJ3Lotokun said:


> Melatonion or benadryll.


----------



## SSJ3Lotokun (Nov 21, 2011)

Mabe sleep drugs aren't for you then. Try going for a nice jog before bedtime?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

as long as it's short term dp i'd be more concerned with getting the sleep. I haven't had any meds make my dp better or worse, and i've been on most of the ones you've listed. chances are if you need rx sleep meds the otc ones won't do all that much. there's a newer one Rozerem, it may not be covered by your insurance, but it works on melatonin


----------



## fiberglasscottoncandy (Oct 29, 2012)

You should try melatonin. I take Melatonin and Passionflower every night, and neither seem to make my DP any worse. Also another one that helps me sleep and also helps with anxiety is Ashwaghanda. I feel that there's no point in taking prescriptions just to help you sleep when there's plenty of other options out there that are better for you than a lot of prescription drugs.


----------



## gaddis (Sep 18, 2005)

Melatonin had the same DP side effect the other drugs I listed had.
I still take Ambien (Zolpidem) CR, but on nights where I wake up after four hours of sleep and can't get back to sleep (like last night), I take either 0.5mgs or 0.25mgs of Klonopin. That gets me back to sleep in an hour, and I usually get a few hours of sleep.
0.5 Klonopin leaves me symptom free, but a little drowsy.
When I mention herbs to my shrink, he just laughs, as if to say, "that would be like pissing on a fire".


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

If you can get it, try Zopiclone.

For me, any benzodiazepine works to fight my DP & DR and make me drowsy.


----------

